# No more chunky dunking



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Tomorrow I am starting my whole foods "diet". I did Paleo few years back before having my son and lost 83 pounds,so I'm hoping to do it again. Anyone want to join me on a weight loss journey as a group?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I started Intermittent Fasting yesterday ...I'll also make changes to my diet and work toward a more Keto "like" style of eating. I've done it once before and lost significant amount of weight...then had a major injury & surgery and got off track.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I started Intermittent Fasting yesterday ...I'll also make changes to my diet and work toward a more Keto "like" style of eating. I've done it once before and lost significant amount of weight...then had a major injury & surgery and got off track.


Is the fasting to cleanse your system?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Fasting has a number of beneficial effects on the body...I couldn't even begin to cover them all here . Look up Intermittent Fasting or "IF" on youtube... be prepared to have your mind blown.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Fasting has a number of beneficial effects on the body...I couldn't even begin to cover them all here . Look up Intermittent Fasting or "IF" on youtube... be prepared to have your mind blown.


Ok I will. I can't imagine fasting is good on relationships. Lol hungry woman are angry


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Oregon1986 said:


> Ok I will. I can't imagine fasting is good on relationships. Lol hungry woman are angry


You might also want to look up the Keto diet...low carb/high fat/moderate protein... keeps most people very satisfied between meals.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> Ok I will. I can't imagine fasting is good on relationships. Lol hungry woman are angry


Lol. Keto + IF = virtually no hunger. 

My brother and his wife just left after a one month vacation here. My eating got very out of hand. Plus my SO is an excellent cook and likes to pamper me with all the wrong treats... I need to lose at least 15-20 pounds because my summer clothes are not fitting and I refuse to buy "fat clothes".

I started a water fast at 1pm today and will keep that up till I feel the urge to eat. Probably will be around 6pm tomorrow. We'll see. I need to get back into ketosis before the weekend to bolster my willpower when I visit SO. We are going to a jazz festival and I know there will be food trucks... <sigh>


----------

